
The Haunting Beauty of Germany's WWII Bomb Craters - curtis
https://www.citylab.com/design/2014/07/the-haunting-beauty-of-germanys-wwii-bomb-craters/373891/
======
ggm
Interesting to me was wondering if the creation of so many distributed small
standing water pools altered local ecology enough to be detectable for e.g.
frogs, newts, water voles and Birdlife in general. This part of Europe isn't
often in drought so probably lack of standing water isn't an issue.

Lovely photos too.

------
leed25d
When I was in the US Army (1968-1971), I was stationed for a while at an Army
airfield just outside a small town in Germany named Langendiebach. The post
was surrounded by forest, but what an odd forest. All of the trees grew in
straight rows, and among the trees, there were hundreds of bomb craters.

